# For those who like nubians and spots



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Check out this boy on CL. I just love his spots
http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/3871044546.html


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

awww he is cute. My favorite Nubian coloring is actually a very plain dominant coloring, but I like the moonspots too.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

The black one with frosted ears at this link is my fav color of a Nubian.
http://www.russellsgardencenter.com/goats.html


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

And the spotted ones I like most are close to this color, on the link page scroll down to Jamaica me Crazy and Maui Wowwie, none of these goats are mine just pictures I found surfing the net. heck they may belong to someone here. http://frogsongfarmgoats.webs.com/seniornubiandoes.htm


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> My favorite Nubian coloring is actually a very plain dominant coloring, but I like the moonspots too. The black one with frosted ears at this link is my fav color of a Nubian.
> http://www.russellsgardencenter.com/goats.html


So... why not have both?! This little doe's eye stripes are fainter but she's still black with frosted ears, AND moon-spots! But is the roaning too wild for your taste?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

As if I have met a Nubian I could resist!!! I just said those were my favs. LOL


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She looks huggable to me.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> She looks huggable to me.


Oh she is! Hoping to get some roaned or spotted kids out of her. Moonspots are definitely very cute...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Katelyn, that doe is hideous.....so much so that i think you should send her to me!  hahahaha!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LMAO Nchen7 I just said something very similar in Delilah's thread about her Nubian Doe. Great Minds. LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i have alpine/togg/nubian crosses, but i've been dreaming about getting a nubian. problem is, we have no more room for more goats.....so i'll keep dreaming and look at other people's nubians! i just love the ears. i could kiss those long floppy ears all day!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> And the spotted ones I like most are close to this color, on the link page scroll down to Jamaica me Crazy and Maui Wowwie, none of these goats are mine just pictures I found surfing the net. heck they may belong to someone here. http://frogsongfarmgoats.webs.com/seniornubiandoes.htm


Oh I have a girl who could be their sister! I'm trying to sell her, it's been really hard for some reason...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Daffodil hates her ears messed with LOL she loves for you to rub the top of her head or scratch behind her ears, or just hold her like a baby. But she says "Hey sista, leave the ear alone!!"
Actually she says "Maaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ mine hate it when i touch their ears too!!! BUT if they had floppy nubian ears as opposed to alpine or airplane ears, i wouldn't care and just continue to snuggle in them.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ahhhhh:GAAH: you have to live in California..... Waaaahhhh:mecry::mecry:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Ahhhhh:GAAH: you have to live in California..... Waaaahhhh:mecry::mecry:


Sorry, wish I lived closer


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Actually, I may have someone interested in her at last


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That's cool I am just being silly. I do really like her though.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I like this girl. Hmmm... Billy Joe's Alice, give or take?  She is and will ALWAYS be my baby.  I love her so bad. My dad said, "Well, I figured we could just sell the goats and get new ones if we're moving.". I think I almost died. LOL just kidding. I did make sure to tell him no though. LOL

Sometimes I can't shake my Alice bugs. She was my first goat and I have an indestructable love for my precious baby, no matter how ugly she is. She will always be pretty in my eyes! Whether you're lookin' at the front or back.  She has horid conformation, but what the heck, I had no IDEA what the goat I was doing when I got her, so oh well.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I like this girl. Hmmm... Billy Joe's Alice, give or take?  She is and will ALWAYS be my baby.  I love her so bad. My dad said, "Well, I figured we could just sell the goats and get new ones if we're moving.". I think I almost died. LOL just kidding. I did make sure to tell him no though. LOL
> 
> Sometimes I can't shake my Alice bugs. She was my first goat and I have an indestructable love for my precious baby, no matter how ugly she is. She will always be pretty in my eyes! Whether you're lookin' at the front or back.  She has horid conformation, but what the heck, I had no IDEA what the goat I was doing when I got her, so oh well.


She's not ugly. That picture is really cute (the one with her laying down and looking up at you). How old is she?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The only nubian I have is a plain jane in the color deptartment. All white until you shave her down then she is pink with speckles all over. 

I like Maui Wowwie, is'nt that just cool.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Alice is just one year old this month. She should be pregnant.  

Thanks, I just don't like how it look like I pasted her head on her body in that pic! LOL


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful doe! Love her spots.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , he is gorgeous , love the black and white , very handsome fella !
He would make a awesome mate for my Pebbles , but Archie is so in love with her , I think it would break his heart


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Alice and her could have been sisters when she was young! O.O


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ahhhh trickyroo!! You better hide pebbles ! cuteness overload....


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I have two four month old brown spotted Nubian bucklings for sale in Montana if anyone is interested. I'll sell them for $75 without papers or $150 with ADGA application.


----------

